# Iui cost??



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone
My friend might have to go through iui but as I've never had to have it as we went straight to ivf I couldn't answer her question!
Is iui free on Nhs ( through  royal)? If so how many goes do u get free?
Thanks in advance
Xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh also is there a waiting list?
Thank you


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

yup there's a waiting list but its really short, only a couple of months.

it is free through the nhs and relatively cheap (compared to ivf), only about 600-900 (can't quite remember).

you get 4 goes the first time you go. I think you can get more but not at the same time as the first four, if that makes sense.


----------

